# Committee vacancy



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Treasurer*

The TTOC committee urgently need to fill the void left by Graeme (Hutters). Graeme has done an oustanding job, but has moved to fill another important role within the OC. Lou (T7) is standing in for Graeme temporarily, whilst she waits to take up her new role.

If you have book keeping, finance or an accounting background or skills and would like to help run the Owners Club, please email me on [email protected]

Remember... the club is run by the members (volunteers) for the members. We need your help!


----------

